# Crew needed- Port Mansfield- FRI/SAT 8/15 &16



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Need 2-3 for a 26' Glacier Bay.
Light Trolling for Dolphin/Wahoo/Tuna.
Heavy bottom fishing for Amberjack/Grouper & State Snapper.
Split bait, gas, fishing costs- estimate $200 for 2 great days of fishing.
PM me


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Wedn 5PM- "3-4 foot seas Friday"
Need 1-2 people for an awesome day of fishing.


----------



## txfishbait (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm in Port and could swing tomorrow probably if you are still going, lets talk.

Casey
214-536-6674
or stop by 1016 E Port Drive, across from Pelicans...Hydrasport in driveway


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

For those of you in South Texas that don,t no Txfishbait out of Port Mansfield is one of the very best offshore fisherman in all of Texas. He will not brag but he holds several state records and is on many of the major Pro-staffs of suppliers. He does not drink nor does he smoke. He can throw a cast net and catch bait better than anyone. His knot tying and leader ability is second to none. He could if he wanted be the best guide in this state but he does not want to do that. Thus if you have an opening on your boat, this guy would be my first pick always. He is quite and reserved and does not do any bragging but if you ask him he will help any way he can! The man is awesome!


----------

